# Signed up for a class



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

I was in Woodcraft the other day and went ahead and signed up for a turning class they are having tomorrow. I have a spot in my shop for a lathe if this goes well. From what I have read, it can be rather addicting.:yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Bill,
Soon you will feel that magnetic pull, dragging you back into woodcraft. It starts with a lathe, then a few chisels, a face shield....Before you know it, bandsaws and planers and dust collectors will start to follow you home. It gets worse from there..... You'll start shunning family get togethers to go to tool sales instead. You will start hanging out with seedy characters often covered in sawdust, comparing sharpening techniques, chunks of wood, home made jam chucks...........aaaaaaggggghhhhhhhhh:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats, Bill. That "spot in your shop" will surely grow. Once you start turning, all other tools become turning accessories.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, How did the class go?

You have taken the plunge down that slippery slope that drew me in last spring!! I haven't looked back and done much other flatwork since then. 

Welcome to the dark side!! :laughing:


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh boy, what did I get myself into?  The class was a blast. Wanna guess what the Mrs has decided we are giving to our employees for the holidays? Found a 3 year old Jet on Craigslist that was still in the box and by the looks of it, unused. The seller tossed in 5 chisels, some mandrels a few pen kits and some nice wood as well.:thumbsup:

 @#$%%$ now I need to find a bandsaw and drill press. Where's that want for Christmas thread?

Now I need you guys to turn me on to some supplier websites........


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Bill, there are quit a few out there. Here are a couple. http://www.pennstateind.com, http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com, http://www.turningblanks.net. 
These will get you started. Once to fall into the wicked web you will disappear for days, and will spend loads of $$$$$ on new toys you just have to have. Good luck with your new toys, you will have to show us the results.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

And the vortex sucks another one in.:yes:


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Well here we go. My first 3 pens. You guys are pros, can you guess the species?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tulip, bocote, and purple heart? Just guesses. Last one is hard to tell the color. You're off to a good start Bill. Looks like you are having fun.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Your off to a quick start. As far as the woods I have no idea. I could tell you what each of them isn't.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations Bill, they say there's help out there for this wood turning addiction but it has not found me yet or am i suppose to look for it. Welcome to the turning world. your pens look great, have fun and be safe..


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bill, Any idea what pen kit those are?You started off right.Those are very good pens.
Donny


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Bill those look great and it sounds to me as if you are hooked for sure. Keep turning and forget about having any spare money to do anything with except buying more tools and supplies. :laughing: Keep the pics coming.

John


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

jdixon said:


> Bill those look great and it sounds to me as if you are hooked for sure. Keep turning and forget about having any spare money to do anything with except buying more tools and supplies. :laughing: Keep the pics coming.
> 
> John


 
Yeah right? I stopped by Woodcraft and picked up a Sorby Midi Spindle Gouge, 41 bucks! Ouch. I also picked up some plans online to build a table on castors for my lathe (Jet 1014) and am looking forward to building that. Unfortunately our weather has turned to crap and my garage shop is not heated. I think there are some warmer days forecasted for next week so let's hope.

All three of these pens are the cigar style. I also have kits to do the European, slimline, Ultra and Wallstreet.

As for the woods used above. The one on the left could very well be cherry, when I bought my lathe the guy gave me a box full of blanks and this was one of them. I don't have that pen any more. My wife gave it as a gift at her office Christmas party yesterday.

The one in the center is Cocobolo and the one on the right is African Rosewood. It was tough to capture the color on such a dark pen.

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## generaleet (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats on taking the plunge. I just wish I had somewhere to do that in New York. So far I haven't found any good advanced woodworking classes in my area.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

A fun challenge would be to turn a set of chess men. That's what led me to buy my Delta midi lathe. :laughing:
The pens look good. 
My personal favorite wood to turn is Cocobolo. 
:thumbsup:


----------

